# How can I compress a mvi file for sending via email?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I put this in another forum, but I think it may be more appropriate here:

I have a canon digital camera that shoots low-res movies. How can I compress these files so I can email them to people? the extension is .mvi I believe, and opens in wmp by default.

I have windows xp home

thanks!
__________________


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Read the last post about converting to quicktime:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22183


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

well, I downloaded the 'Stoik Video Converter', but I don't understand how it works; it keeps saying "source or video clip not selected." any idea what to do?

it seems like the perfect solution to my problem, that would be very useful to me....if it works...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Did you change the mvi file extention to avi, then select it as a source file. Video codecs are not tied to file extention, so changing the extention will not harm the file.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for responding. Yes, for teh "input" file, I changed the file to an .avi extension. but then I wasn't sure about what to put for the "output" file...sorry if this is lame, but it's confusing to me. hand-holding appreciated on this one...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd probably use the .mov extention..


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's what I did, I set the input file by browsing to the avi file I wished to encode.. For the output file I just typed d:\temp\weird.avi since I have more than one drive.
For the output file type I choose windows media video, then I set the windows media profile for "video for lan" .. Then I clicked start.

The new re-encoded video is now in d:\temp\ and is called wierd.avi :up: 

Worked pretty good for me.. See the pic:


----------

